# Netzteil pfeift



## Zex_EndBoss (16. September 2014)

Moin,
ich hab ein Evga SuperNOVA Netzteil und es hat angefangen zu pfeifen, ich hab das erst heute bemerkt.

Kann ich es irgendwie beheben ? Damit es aufhört zu pfeifen ?

Es nervt RICHTIG !!!!


----------



## FrozenPie (16. September 2014)

Würde auf Spulenfiepen oder einen kaputten Lüfter tippen. 
Ersteres könnte man durch befestigen aller Spulen mit Epoxidharz beheben, wovon ich aber aufgrund von Lebensgefahr allerdings abraten würde. Spulenfiepen ist soweit ich weiß kein Austauschgrund.
Letzteres durch tauschen des Lüfters oder RMA wobei beim Tausch auch wieder Lebensgefahr besteht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2014)

Wie alt ist das NT.


----------



## dsdenni (16. September 2014)

Der TE hat den Lüfter doch ausgetauscht so wie ich das in Erinnerung habe? 
Entgegen unserer Warnung

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...51575-netzteil-luefter-spannung-erhoehen.html


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. September 2014)

...womit wir dann auch mal wieder beium Thema:
*Kauf ein Netzteil, was wirklich deinen Ansprüchen genügt und fummel nicht wild an einem ungeeigneten Gerät rum* 
wären.

Denn letztendlich läufts eh immer auf neues Gerät kaufen hinaus...


----------



## tsd560ti (16. September 2014)

Haben die Netzteile nen PWM-Controller, bzw. der Lüfter? Das pfeift öfters mal.
Ansonsten kann es auch sein, dass die Plattform zu alt für die verbaute Hardware ost.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Der TE hat den Lüfter doch ausgetauscht so wie ich das in Erinnerung habe?
> Entgegen unserer Warnung
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...51575-netzteil-luefter-spannung-erhoehen.html


 Ohne Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hodenbussard (16. September 2014)

No Comment 

Ich hab ja auch in den letzten Jahren ne Menge seltsamer Sachen mit meiner Hardware gemacht,so irre war ich noch nicht.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (16. September 2014)

Am Lüfter liegt es nicht. Ihr seid ein bisschen komisch, was hat ein tauschen des Lüfters mit "Gefahr" zu tun ? Mein Opa war Elektriker und ihm ist nichts passiert. Wieso ? Weil er vorsichtig damit umgegangen ist.


----------



## tsd560ti (16. September 2014)

Lüfterkurve passt nicht mehr, kühlt nicht genug
Falsche Anlaufspannung


----------



## eXquisite (17. September 2014)

Ich hätte eher vor dem falsch liegenden Wiederstand angst - Lüfter dreht womöglich garnicht, naja Garantie ist weg -> dadurch kannste das Spulenfiepen nicht beheben, du kannst höchstens mit Epoxidharz versuchen die Spulen zu kleben bzw. auslöten und neu wickeln. So hätte ich es gemacht wenn ich ne Woche frei hätte 

Ansonsten (und auch meine Empfehlung) schmeiß den Mist weg, das G ist sein Geld sowieso nicht wert weil du das Ding auch von BeQuiet als E9 mit nem besseren Lüfter für weniger Asche bekommst, aber egal.


----------



## ebastler (17. September 2014)

Naja, Lebensgefahr... So gefährlich sind die Netzelkos jetzt auch nicht. Herzlinie (je eine Hand  pro Pol) vielleicht, aber so dämlich muss man sich erstmal anstellen.

Ich bin auch mal an den Blitzkondensator eines Canon Speedlite 430 EX gekommen (Idioten verbauen keinen Entladewiderstand  ), das hat mich zwar fast vom Stuhl geworfen,  aber es blieb beim Schrecken.


----------



## eXquisite (17. September 2014)

> Naja, Lebensgefahr... So gefährlich sind die Netzelkos jetzt auch nicht. Herzlinie (je eine Hand pro Pol) vielleicht, aber so dämlich muss man sich erstmal anstellen.



Primärelkos... ansonsten gibbet da nix wildes und ja, dämlich muss man dafür schon sein...



> Ich bin auch mal an den Blitzkondensator eines Canon Speedlite 430 EX gekommen (Idioten verbauen keinen Entladewiderstand  ), das hat mich zwar fast vom Stuhl geworfen, aber es blieb beim Schrecken.



Bei mir war es noch cooler, fremder Rechner der nicht angeht -> Person hatte eigenes Kaltgerätekabel mit -> Erdungspol war ab -> ich fass des Gehäuse an und hab den Rest des Tages heftig gezittert. War kein Spaß...

Vor allem tat mir danach alles extrem weh...


----------



## ebastler (17. September 2014)

Haha 
AC ist aber ganz anders böse als DC... An Gleichspannung eingehen ist verdammt schwer. An Wechselstrom ists recht einfach...


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Naja, Lebensgefahr... So gefährlich sind die Netzelkos jetzt auch nicht. Herzlinie (je eine Hand  pro Pol) vielleicht, aber so dämlich muss man sich erstmal anstellen.



Da unterschätzt einer aber gewaltig.



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal an den Blitzkondensator eines Canon Speedlite 430 EX gekommen (Idioten verbauen keinen Entladewiderstand  ), das hat mich zwar fast vom Stuhl geworfen,  aber es blieb beim Schrecken.


 
Und was machst du wenn du einen angeborenen Herzfehler hast von dem du noch gar nichts weißt und du deswegen ins Gras beißt? 
"hey. Was soll die Harfe.  Ich will mein Lenkrad. Fett Racegame und so."


----------



## Pu244 (17. September 2014)

Sehen wir davon ab das ich es für eine extrem dämliche Idee halte ein neues Netzteil zu öffnen dessen herausragende Eigenschaft 10 Jahre Garantie sind...

Verkaufen/umtauschen geht jetzt nichtmehr.

Dein Problem sind offenbar eine oder mehrere Spulen. Wie schon vorgeschlagen kannst du Epoxidharz oder einen geeigneten Kleber drüberkleistern, alternativ hilft auch ein Schrumpfschlauch um den Spulen das fiepen auszutreiben. Was auch eine möglichkeit wäre die Spulen rauszulöten und gegen geeignete zu ersetzen.

ALLERDINGS: Du änderst damit das Netzteil komplett, das ist dann wirklich jenseits von gut und böse und nochmal einige Größenordnungen dämlicher als deine erste Idee mit dem Lüfter. Da die Sache im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes brandgefährlich ist könntest du Probleme mit deiner Versicherung bekommen, in jedem Fall ein Tolles Thema für einen Gerichtsprozess, dessen Ausgang ich gerne kennen würde.

Wenn du einen wirklich guten Tip willst:
Schreib das Netzteil ab, hau es in den Elektroschrott (Kabel vorher abzwicken), kauf dir ein neues und verbuch es als Lehrgeld.

Es gibt soviele Netzteile, da ist für jeden was dabei.



ebastler schrieb:


> Naja, Lebensgefahr... So gefährlich sind die Netzelkos jetzt auch nicht. Herzlinie (je eine Hand  pro Pol) vielleicht, aber so dämlich muss man sich erstmal anstellen.



Es gab schon etliche Tote, von daher sollte man es ernst nehmen, zumal die Dinger wochenlang gefährlich bleiben können.



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal an den Blitzkondensator eines Canon Speedlite 430 EX gekommen (Idioten verbauen keinen Entladewiderstand  ), das hat mich zwar fast vom Stuhl geworfen,  aber es blieb beim Schrecken.



Tja,
der eine hat Glück, der andere landet auf dem Friedhof, nur weil du davon gekommen bist bedeutet das noch lange nicht das dies immer so sein muß.



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Am Lüfter liegt es nicht. Ihr seid ein bisschen komisch, was hat ein tauschen des Lüfters mit "Gefahr" zu tun ? Mein Opa war Elektriker und ihm ist nichts passiert. Wieso ? Weil er vorsichtig damit umgegangen ist.


 
Mein Opa war Polier, dennoch würde ich kein Haus hochziehen ohne vorher fachkundigen Rat einzuholen. Gerade bei solchen Sachen gibt es viele Dinge die man übersehen kann oder von denen man gernichts weiß  und deren Opfer man in einem Anfall von Selbstüberschätzung werden kann (Dunning-Kruger-Effekt).


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (17. September 2014)

Also klar gesagt, BeQuiet! Dark Pro P10 550 Watt oder geh sterben ?


----------



## Shadow Complex (17. September 2014)

Nein gibt noch andere empfehlenswerte Modelle anderer Marken.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

Das P10 ist schon sehr gut.
Du kannst auch das Seasonic PCGH Netzteil nehmen oder das neue E10.


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (17. September 2014)

oder... Du gehst in nen Elektroladen und fragst mal nach, ob die das repparieren können... kostet vllt. nen 10er und du kannst dein altes behalten


----------



## eXquisite (17. September 2014)

> Also klar gesagt, BeQuiet! Dark Pro P10 550 Watt oder geh sterben ?



Naja, gibt bessere Geräte, das P10 ist aber schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

Hmm bessere Netzteile als das P10 mit 550 Watt? 
Wie viele Netzteile kennst du denn in der Leistungsklasse die gleich 5x PCIe Anschlüsse mit bringen?


----------



## eXquisite (17. September 2014)

Silverstone Nightjar bzw. Seasonic Platinum mit draufgeschnallten Lüfter wäre besser...


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

Das Silverstone ist doch ein Seasonic Fanless und was soll der Fanless Quatsch?
Ohne sinnvoller Airflow im Case wozu du Lüfter brauchst ist das sinnlos.
Dann lieber ein leises aktiv gekühltes Netzteil das eine sehr gute Ausstattung mit sich bringt.


----------



## eXquisite (17. September 2014)

Natürlich ist Fanless völliger Dünpfiff, dennoch haben wir hier zwei Technisch überlegene Geräte.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

Finde ich eben überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (17. September 2014)

Wenn irgendwas gut Fanless funtzt und man DA NOCH ein Lüfter einbaut müsste es TOP sein oder ? Wenn es nicht wirklich ohne Lüfter überhitzt sollte ein Noctua 300rpm Lüfter perfekt sein oder ?


----------



## BenRo (17. September 2014)

Man könnte sich auch ein Netzteil kaufen, dessen Lüfter fast unhörbar ist (Dark Power Pro 10) und sich jegliches Lüfter-dranbauen oder Lüfter-umbauen sparen.


----------



## tsd560ti (17. September 2014)

Ändert allerdings nichts dran, dass die Technik am Fanless besser ist, wenn sie vernünftig Luft kriegr.


----------



## Pu244 (17. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Silverstone ist doch ein Seasonic Fanless und was soll der Fanless Quatsch?
> Ohne sinnvoller Airflow im Case wozu du Lüfter brauchst ist das sinnlos.
> Dann lieber ein leises aktiv gekühltes Netzteil das eine sehr gute Ausstattung mit sich bringt.



Mein Seasonix X460FL ist am Gehäuseboden in meinem Xigmatek Elysium installiert und macht keine Probleme, wobei es auch nur mit 270W (Primär) Last beim Zocken zutun hat. Geräuschkulisse und Staubeintrag sind einfach die Dinge in denen ein paasives System einfach auftrumpfen kann.



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwas gut Fanless funtzt und man DA NOCH ein Lüfter einbaut müsste es TOP sein oder ? Wenn es nicht wirklich ohne Lüfter überhitzt sollte ein Noctua 300rpm Lüfter perfekt sein oder ?




Mein X460FL stammt von der 750W Version der aktiven X Serie ab. Der einzige Vorteil den du hättest wäre das du den Lüfter wählen könntest ohne die Garantie ua. zu verlieren wenn du einfach einen deiner Wahl draufklatscht. Allerdings mach dir die OCP bei höheren Lasten als der Nennleistung einen Strich durch die Rechnung und nach den bisherigen Tests können zumindest die passiven Netzteile von Seasonic und Super Flower ihre 500W und mehr auch tatsächlich völlig passiv liefern, was einen Lüfter einfach nur unnötig macht.

PS: passiv Power FTW, das wußte schon Gandhi


----------



## xHaru (17. September 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Allerdings mach dir die OCP bei höheren Lasten als der Nennleistung einen Strich durch die Rechnung und nach den bisherigen Tests können zumindest die passiven Netzteile von Seasonic und Super Flower ihre 500W und mehr auch tatsächlich völlig passiv liefern, was einen Lüfter einfach nur unnötig macht.



"Hallo Youtube, hier ist wieder euer Pu244 und heute hab ich was ganz feines vorbereitet. Heute zeige ich euch, wie man mit einem passiven Netzteil Rührei kocht. Zuerst klemmt ihr stromhungrige Hardware ans Netzteil und lasst dann stromfressende Benchmarks laufen. Nach ein paar Minuten Wartezeit gießt ihr das verquirlte Ei auf die Elkos. Ein paar Minuten warten und schon habt ihr euch Rührei mit einem Netzteil gekocht! Bon Appetit!"

Nimms nicht böse, ist ja auch keineswegs böse oder so gemeint, aber das ist mir gerade so eingefallen :'D 

Da wär mir ein Luftzug doch schon lieber. Den Lüfter im DPP10 hört man eh nicht.. Selbsttest. Ich hab ein echt empfindliches Gehör. Ich hab n leises Lüfterklackern auf 2m Mit den Superlux-Hörern aufm Kopf deutlich wahrgenommen ^^

Mal im Ernst: Ein leichter Luftzug verlängert die Lebensdauer von Elkos doch drastisch  Von da her würde ich auch nichts passives an NTs anfassen. 

LG, xHaru


----------



## Pu244 (17. September 2014)

xHaru schrieb:


> "Hallo Youtube, hier ist wieder euer Pu244 und heute hab ich was ganz feines vorbereitet. Heute zeige ich euch, wie man mit einem passiven Netzteil Rührei kocht. Zuerst klemmt ihr stromhungrige Hardware ans Netzteil und lasst dann stromfressende Benchmarks laufen. Nach ein paar Minuten Wartezeit gießt ihr das verquirlte Ei auf die Elkos. Ein paar Minuten warten und schon habt ihr euch Rührei mit einem Netzteil gekocht! Bon Appetit!"
> 
> Nimms nicht böse, ist ja auch keineswegs böse oder so gemeint, aber das ist mir gerade so eingefallen :'D
> 
> ...


 
Schon mal eines dieser modernen passiven Netzteile in Aktion gesehen? Ein echtes Wunder, ich habe am Anfang, als ich mir das Ding für meinen Atom gekauft hatte, auch nicht geglaubt das man da eine normale Graka samt CPU dranhängen kann. GTX 670 und i7 3770 im FurMark und Prime 95 und das Ding wird noch nichteinmal sonderlich warm. Super Flower garantiert übrigens seine 500W auch bei 50°C und Seasonic verkauft seine Netzteile mit 7 Jahren Garantie. Wenn sie wirklich so grottig wären wie einige behaupten würde das defakto auf Rufselbstmord hinauslaufen wie ihn OCZ begangen hat.


----------



## eXquisite (18. September 2014)

> Seasonic verkauft seine Netzteile mit 7 Jahren Garantie.



Die IMMER NOCH NICHT für Verschleißteile (*Hust* Caps *Hust*) gilt!


----------



## Pu244 (18. September 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Die IMMER NOCH NICHT für Verschleißteile (*Hust* Caps *Hust*) gilt!


 
Was allerdings auf Rufselbstmord rausläuft wenn man es zu oft in Anspruch nimmt, einzelne Kunden kann man verarschen (sollte man aber möglichst nicht), wenn man es allerdings zu bunt treibt (wie OCZ oder die Festplattensparte von IBM [wobei die immer noch Garantie gegeben haben]) ist es sehr bald aud. Tatsache ist das es bis hute keinen anti Seasonicshtistorm gab.


----------



## tsd560ti (18. September 2014)

Ich verstehe ja die Annahme, dass es nicht warm wird außen -> Kein Problem für die Elkos, aber es muss nicht so sein. 
Mein Gehäuse wird vorne am Festplattenkäfig oder hinten am Mainboardende auch nicht wärmer, einzelne Komponenten wie CPU, GPU, Chipsätze und Spannubgswandler bilden aber trotzdem Hotspots, selbst wenn das Gehäuse sich nicht erwärmt.
Wenn man jetzt jeden Elko mit nem Kühler in einem Ring drumrum versehen würde, der auf die Kühlfläche mündet, ginge es vermutlich auch.

Übrigens hat sich deine Art und Weise zu Argumentieren schon stark verbessert


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (18. September 2014)

So ehrlich gesagt wird das Evga Netzteil auch nicht warm, wenn ich es so mit meiner Hand von unten anfasse ist es max 28°C warm.


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. September 2014)

Die Elektronik hat ja auch noch ein Stück zu allen Seiten Platz, daher solltest du dich nicht nach der Gehäusetemperatur richten.


----------



## eXquisite (18. September 2014)

> So ehrlich gesagt wird das Evga Netzteil auch nicht warm, wenn ich es so mit meiner Hand von unten anfasse ist es max 28°C warm.



Und selbst das ist schon ziemlich viel, zum einen weil die Elektronik knapp nen Zentimeter von der Wand weg ist, zum anderen weil richtig gute ChemiCon Caps die weit über den in deinem Gerät verbauten liegen bei 105° gerade mal 2000 Stunden machen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. September 2014)

BossMode69 schrieb:


> So ehrlich gesagt wird das Evga Netzteil auch nicht warm, wenn ich es so mit meiner Hand von unten anfasse ist es max 28°C warm.


 ....weil die heißen Teile recht gut thermisch isoliert sind, ist das ja auch eine sehr gute Möglichkeit, die Temperatur der Komponenten zu erfassen...

Ums mal ganz ehrlich zu sagen:
*Beschäftige dich endlich mal mit Physik, Elektronik und schau dir mal an, wie so ein Netzteil aufgebaut ist!*
Dann wirst eventuell feststellen, dass da 'nen guter Centimeter Luft zwischen Gehäuse und PCB ist.

Und was weißt du über Luft und  Wärmeleitfähigkeit?! Richtig, das ist ein mittelprächtiger *Isolator*...


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (18. September 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Und selbst das ist schon ziemlich viel, zum einen weil die Elektronik knapp nen Zentimeter von der Wand weg ist, zum anderen weil richtig gute ChemiCon Caps die weit über den in deinem Gerät verbauten liegen bei 105° gerade mal 2000 Stunden machen.


 
28° Im NETZTEIL, da ich eine NZXT Lüftersteuerung besitze. Die zeigt die Temperatur gut an, in meinem Zimmer sind 20°C und der NZXT LS zeigt auch 20°C an. Im NT sind es 28°C.


----------



## ebastler (18. September 2014)

Woher will die die Temperatur im Netzteil wissen? 
An den Kühlkörpern? Hat das Netzteil nach außen geführte Sensoren?


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2014)

BossMode69 schrieb:


> 28° Im NETZTEIL, da ich eine NZXT Lüftersteuerung besitze. Die zeigt die Temperatur gut an, in meinem Zimmer sind 20°C und der NZXT LS zeigt auch 20°C an. Im NT sind es 28°C.


 
Hat dein Netzteil einen Temperatur Sensor verbaut der von einem Programm ausgelesen wird?
Oder schätzt die Lüftersteuerung einfach nur so ins Blaue hinein?


----------



## _chiller_ (19. September 2014)

Nochmal kurz zu der passiven Sache: Ich hatte ein Seasonic 400W Platinum Fanless einige Minuten bei 120% Last betrieben und es wurde an der wärmsten Stelle im Netzteil knappe 60°C warm, ohne Airflow wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (19. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hat dein Netzteil einen Temperatur Sensor verbaut der von einem Programm ausgelesen wird?
> Oder schätzt die Lüftersteuerung einfach nur so ins Blaue hinein?


 
Ich hab 5 Sensoren in das Netzteil reingesteckt, auch zwischen die Kondensatoren usw damit es so nah und tief am/im Netzteil ist wie möglich.


----------



## eXquisite (19. September 2014)

> Ich hab 5 Sensoren in das Netzteil reingesteckt, auch zwischen die Kondensatoren usw damit es so nah und tief am/im Netzteil ist wie möglich.



Und der Lüfter? Der stoppt dann ja wenn du die von oben aus reinsteckst... wenn du sie von hinten reingesteckt hast sind deine Messungen nutzlos weil du nicht bis zur Sekundärseite kommst.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (19. September 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Und der Lüfter? Der stoppt dann ja wenn du die von oben aus reinsteckst... wenn du sie von hinten reingesteckt hast sind deine Messungen nutzlos weil du nicht bis zur Sekundärseite kommst.


 
Würdest du die Sensoren ehrlich durch den Lüfter durchstecken, da wo er sich dreht ? HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH ich schwöre bei meinem leben, ich lag mich Tod !! ahhahahahahaha

Wenn du es nicht so machen würdest dann okay  "never mind"


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. September 2014)

BossMode69 schrieb:


> 28° Im NETZTEIL, da ich eine NZXT Lüftersteuerung besitze. Die zeigt die Temperatur gut an, in meinem Zimmer sind 20°C und der NZXT LS zeigt auch 20°C an. Im NT sind es 28°C.


 
NIE im LEBEN!

Gehäuse eventuell, Innenleben wird eher sowas wie 60°C unter Last sein, eher sogar noch mehr, da du am Lüfter gefriemelt hast.


----------

